# Baffle sizing



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

How do i measure out baffles for a sump? do i make the baffle slightly smaller than the aquarium?


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Measure the distance between the insides of the tank. Subtract 1/4 and that's the size you want. This will leave you 1/8" gap an each side for expansion


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Ah ok thanks. Do you have any tips for cutting glass? I'm i little skeptical about my ability to do it right on the first go LOL


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Kimchi24 said:


> Ah ok thanks. Do you have any tips for cutting glass? I'm i little skeptical about my ability to do it right on the first go LOL


I had mine cut for me but I do have a glass cutter that works great and only cost$5 on Amazon. Use it for an unrelated project and if I ever needed baffles again, I would consider doing it myself.

Here's a good video:






It's pretty easy.

Whoever you buy your glass, see how much extra it is to have it cut. If you're set on DIY, you can always go out on garbage night and see if someone has put a mirror out for pickup. Grab it and practice. In the video, he has these special metal pliers. Just use regular ones or a vice grip if you feel the need. The pieces you'll be cutting won't even need it. Just like in the video. Coincidently, I have a mirror to pop off the wall. If you're going to be in the Jane & Lawrence area anytime soon I could leave it out for you


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

I have several old tanks that i will be usuing as baffles. I dont think the glass was the appropriate size which was my main concern


----------

